# Paris Sizing Recommendations



## smithrider (May 15, 2011)

I am going to buy a Paris with the Red group (the factory build) and am torn between sizes. I recognize riding each size is the optimal approach here but would appreciate your feedback as well. 

I am 6'1 (185.5cm) and am proportional with a 34 inch inseam (86.5cm). Are more people of this height with equal proportions riding a 56 or 57.5? I really appreciate the assistance!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Subjective*



smithrider said:


> I am 6'1 (185.5cm) and am proportional with a 34 inch inseam (86.5cm).
> Are more people of this height with equal proportions riding a 56 or 57.5?


I am 6' 0" (183cm) w/a 33.5" inseam (85cm).
I ride a 56cm Dogma w/120mm stem.
If pressed, I could squeeze onto a 55cm, but I'd never consider the 57.5.
The 57.5 is a much larger frame that fits more like a 60cm.
If I was 1 inch taller, I'd still be on 56cm.
IMHO size down to the smallest bike you can comfortably fit.
HTH
Rob


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am sure I am an odd-ball as I like my seats close to the frame, but I am about an inch taller than you with an inseam closer to 32" and I ride a 56cm FP1 and a 58cm steel Opera. The difference in angles and setback keep them both fitting with stems only 10mm apart. Pinarellos are big, and the 58cm is the tallest bike I own, but the stand over height still works and I really wanted the longer top tube.

My 56cm FP1 has the same center to top seat post as the 57.5cm Paris so initially, the 57.5 would look better with your inseam; however, you have all your height in your legs whereas mine is in the trunk. I would be able to use the 57.5 top tube but you might wind up with a shorter stem than you would like. So, I would look at the TT first. I start my fit process with the top tube and go from there. 

I'm sure the more race oriented would want me on a 54cm or smaller with my seat tube up in the air, but both my Pinarellos fit perfectly for me.


----------



## smithrider (May 15, 2011)

I appreciate the advice! It is a tough call; I am really torn. My local bike shop is recommending the 57.5 which I test rode with the stock 120mm stem (I believe it comes stock with a 120mm). It is clearly too long of a reach based on this test but the seat tube and head tube lenght appear to be fine. It is the top tube length that concerns me the most. 

That said, please correct me if I am wrong, there is only a 10mm difference on paper between the effective top tubes of the 57.5 and the 56. I can remedy this difference with just a 10mm shorter stem on the 57.5 right? I imagine taking the stem down to 100 would be a good fit on the 57.5 which would equate to the same fit as a 110mm stem on the 56?

For reference, I am currently riding a 58cm Madone with a 100mm stem that was set by a pro fit at my LBS. The Madone's stated effective top tube is only 2mm less than the 57.5 Paris.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

All very subjective, but I still say that 57.5 is too much bike for 6'1".
Are they pushing current inventory on you?
Does your LBS have a 56cm for you to compare?

Btw, a 58cm Trek fits very close to a 56cm Pinarello.
Pina's run large, where as Treks run small.
I wouldn't commit to that 57.5 before I tested a 56.

George Hincapie is 6'2" rides a 57cm
Fabian Cancellara is 6' rides a 56cm


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

smithrider said:


> That said, please correct me if I am wrong, there is only a 10mm difference on paper between the effective top tubes of the 57.5 and the 56. I can remedy this difference with just a 10mm shorter stem on the 57.5 right? I imagine taking the stem down to 100 would be a good fit on the 57.5 which would equate to the same fit as a 110mm stem on the 56?
> .


You are getting into dangerous territory making what looks like a rational assumption. I have done the same and found out that things didn't add up, specifically with Pinarello.

First, while you are correct that the TT is only 10mm longer, the 57.5 also has a head tube that is 14mm taller, along with a broader angle and a longer setback as well. The setback will change your seat position and the taller head tube should move things back a bit while the increase in angle looks like it should throw things forward. All of this can make for a very interesting mess and the only true way to see what works is to set your saddle correctly and then try different stems till you fit. I thought I had the right measurements, based on your assumptions, and I was off by 15mm. Additionally, a slight change in the angle of the stem can make it worse. With their tall head tubes and pretty high bearing caps, you might change the angle as well.

Any good bike shop should have one of those adjustable stems to work with until you get the right fit so you can see what you want. If you don't mind the taller saddle height, I would tend to agree that the 56cm would be better. I personally like to ride taller bikes but most riders here don't. In this, I am lucky as I can ride larger frames that I enjoy and also ride smaller, like the 56cm, and get a faster, snappier ride when I want it.

The above poster is totally right though, you need to ride both with the correct sized stems so you can really decide which bike will make you feel your $6 grand was well spent. There is very little worse than a bike that is not quite right, especially when you know the other choice would have been perfect.


----------



## smithrider (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for all sage advice. I will make the shop change out the stem lengths on the 57.5 to see if it is a fit. Unfortunately, no one in my area has a 56 for me to try out. I might be ordering on faith here by necessity which is why I am turning to the knowledgeable crew here.

Thanks again!


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

You could also see if they have any other bike with similar dimensions to the 56cm and see what you think. I think that there are a couple other Pinarello models with the same dimensions as the Paris; I know my FP1 matches the Dogma. You could also see if anyone will be ordering a 56 or is willing to based on the fact that you will be buying either the 57.5cm or the 56cm. If you think about it, they should have one to show so if you buy what is in stock, they will replace it with something. If you are sure about this bike, this argument is worth a try.

When you get them to swap stems you should easily be able to determine if the 57.5cm is too tall or too long. The thing to remember is that a 56cm could also fit but be a different ride. This is why I can "fit" just fine on both a 56cm and a 58cm from the same manufacturer. 

Good luck with this; if I didn't have personal problems with carbon, I'd be right there with you looking at the same thing.

Looks as though the Prince as well as the FP Quattro share your frame geometry.


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm 6'4", 34" inseam. My FP Quattro is a 57.5, 110 stem. Perfect fit for me.

hope this helps,
Frank


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm 5'10" (178cm) with 33.2" (84.4cm) inseam. I would fit a 53cm Pinarello frame nicely. However, I managed to squeezed into a 51.5cm Prince with a 120mm stem comfortably. My previous FP6 was also a 51.5.


----------

